# Need help by Friday 11-21



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

The address is 6 Esterbrook Drive Cherry Hill, NJ 08003.
Its my work location. We are an auto auction so cars will be in the lot at times. I do position the cars so I can get the majority of the lot plowed before I have to brush off the cars and plow that area.
I do plow the entry road into the building because it an industrial area.
I've done it last year and anyway you plow you always end up with a triangle so you are going over plowed areas twice.
I'm supposed to talk with my boss tomorrow about it and give him a price. 
Last year I did it for the maintence guy here because we worked at the same place before and he understands how I'd like the lot plowed, and he cant be waiting around to plow the with the cars that need to be moved. He has other plow jobs he has to do. 
Last year he billed my boss for $6800 with 55 plus inches of snow.
My boss went ape S^*t and didn't pay. I settled for $1500.
I'll do it but I really don't want to plow with my truck. Ive spent a lot on it getting it to the condition it is in now. I'll do it but want to make some money!!!!!
Help
Thanks for the responses and sorry its so long
Heres what I was thinking on price
2-4in $100 per hr
6-8in $150 per hr
10-12in $200 per hr
12plus $250 per hr


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

So your boss is an ahole who doesn't pay his bills but you're going to work for him knowing full well he stiffed you last year? OK I'm trying to make sense of this. If you want to work for free why not get your truck lettered up and go work for an nsp so you get your name out there. Chances are they might pay you in June but it's better than knowing that your boss isn't going to pay.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with pet on this one 
Also how are you going to get money for 8 inches if you plow at 4 then later at 2 and maybe 2 again?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll do it but I really don't want to plow with my truck. Ive spent a lot on it getting it to the condition it is in now. I'll do it but want to make some money!!!!!

So what exactly would you plow it with while you're not getting paid????


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You don't charge hourly and by the inch. One or the other. But why would you even talk to your boss about this? 
Wait, something seems fishy. Who plows all season long and then submits one bill at the end of the season for over $6000? And then settles $1500?


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

I believe we went over this last year

The definition of insanity is continuing to do the exact same thing and expect different results. 

I read your old posts from last year and you posted "I really don't want to" quiet a few times

Why is this year different than last year? Do you want to plow for nothing or not?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

So your boss is a scumbag, ****** bag, pos that needs his face caved in, and you want to plow for $5,300 less than the guy who worked his a$$ off for the money last year? Just trying to get the details right before I award the "Lowballer - Dirtbag" of the 2014/15 Season early.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Snow tracker;1876353 said:


> I believe we went over this last year
> 
> The definition of insanity is continuing to do the exact same thing and expect different results.
> 
> ...


I recall this from last year as well.


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup same thing as last year. I'm taking my proposal off the table. I'll let him deal with someone else on this.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good call....


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Good call*

At least by not doing it you are not wasting your equipment away.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

Sixinarow1 ,,, i hope its not thé amount of Times You need to get screwed to understamd ??? Good luck 'n


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys, Thanks for the responses. I feel a lot better knowing I wont be doing it for my job. He can pay someone else and not get the job I'd do. Last year we were open and ready for business every single time. This year will be a bit different while we have to wait for the plow operator to come back from his route to finish our lot.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

SIXINAROW1;1880817 said:


> Guys, Thanks for the responses. I feel a lot better knowing I wont be doing it for my job. He can pay someone else and not get the job I'd do. Last year we were open and ready for business every single time. This year will be a bit different while we have to wait for the plow operator to come back from his route to finish our lot.


Good choice i also decided not to mix my job with my business always conflictuel


----------



## XYZSnowPros (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy christ! He payed you 1500.00????? 55 inches of snow? How many events? Salt or any deicing as well? AND YOU CLEARED AND MOVED ALL THE CARS???????? If I looked up your lot correctly..just sigh. I have 3 residential driveways that add up to the same amount of space. If I told you what just those 3 pay me for the season you would probably shoot yourself. Sorry man, your boss is a jerk and a user. More than likely a bit of a sociopath as well. Thank god you didn't get "used" again this winter. Good for you. Stick to your guns!


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

He's just cheap. He thinks everything is cheaper but when he was handed a bill he freaked out. Last year I did the lot the way Ive done it when I've worked at car dealerships. Yes it was long hours but the lot was cleared and ready for business every snow fall. I have my plow stored in a friends warehouse, I have a key and can get it anytime. He needs to see what actually needs to be done during a snow. He's showed up when the job was 90% done so he thinks it easy and quick.
There is less stress at my job knowing I wont be doing it


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well its snowing in NJ and my boss is scrambling for a snow plow company. I saw the guys estimate and if my boss only looked at my proposal I was cheaper. I'm glad my plow is still in storage and I get to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you. Stick to your guns Don't cave


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh I'm going to. Funny thing is he wanted me here at 7am tomorrow to call the new snow guy in to start plowing if it was necessary. I politely declined


----------



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

I would find a new job if I were you


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't believe you are still working for him in any capacity after he apparently screwed you over.


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll stick with the job I have but wont be doing the snow plowing for him. He'll see what it costs to maintain a lot.


----------

